# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  is there troj. removal?

## lero

after numerous full scans still cannot rid of trojen viruses

----------


## ScratchyClaws

I think you should try this - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

